# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Zwart voor mijn ogen

## dolfijnjorien

Hallo, 

Ik heb een vraagje, misschien dat er meer mensen hier last van hebben. Maar ik heb al een hele tijd last van dat ik soms helemaal zwart voor me ogen wordt en dat komt uit het niets heb ik het idee. In het begin had ik dat niet zo vaak maar op het moment 2 tot 4 keer per dag :Frown:  Heeft iemand enig idee hoe dit kan en wat ik er aan kan gaan doen?

Alvast bedankt, 

Liefs,

----------


## Sefi

Ik krijg het als mijn bloeddruk (erg) laag is.
Bij sommige mensen wordt het zwart voor de ogen als ze overeind komen. Dat heeft ook met drukverschil te maken. Maar mijn bloeddruk is standaard vrij laag en soms als het te laag is dan wordt ik heel snel zwart voor mijn ogen.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

hoi hoi

nou ik had het in het begin idd ook als ik overeind kwam maar dat heb ik nu niet maar het komt nu gewoon zomaar uit het niets, de laatste keer dat ik me bloeddruk heb laten meten was afgelopen januari en toen was mijn bloeddruk wel goed, vrees dat dat nu ook het geval is. Bij mij word er ook altijd gezegd dat het door stress komt.... ben dus bang wanneer ik ermee naar de dokter ga dat der wordt gezegd ach komt door stress

----------


## sietske763

kan ook door bepaalde medicijnen komen!
of bloedarmoede??

----------


## dolfijnjorien

eum nou medicijnen gebruik ik niet (gelukkig)
Enne ja bloedarmoede dat heb ik afgelopen januari laten onderzoeken maar toen had ik het niet. Kzal volgende week wel ff naar de dokter bellen, hopelijk dat daar iets uit komt maar vrees STRESSSS dat die man dat gaat zegge

----------


## Sefi

Ik heb inderdaad ook jaren chronische hyperventilatie gehad en in die tijd had ik er ook veel meer last van. Bij mij werd ook gezegd stress, maar op zich was ik niet zo erg gestressd. Ik haalde gewoon verkeerd adem en uiteindelijk heb ik een goede therapeut gevonden die me leerde goed te ademen en daarna was ik een hele hoop klachten kwijt. Allemaal klachten die volgens de dokters door stess zouden komen.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zie soms sterretjes en zwarte vlekken voor m'n ogen als ik te weinig heb gedronken... (dit wil zeggen > te weinig water,thee of andere non-alcoholische dranken.. in geen geval bedoel ik hier alcohol mee!)

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Heyy,

Ben vanmiddag bij de dokter geweest en zoals ik al wel had gedacht kwam het van stress, me bloeddruk was goed alleen men pols sloeg wel te snel en te hard en als ik meer klachten kreeg moest ik maar weer komen, maar goed dit gaat al 3 of 4 jaar zo dus ga der ook niet weer mee heen. Maar goed we zullen wel zien

@ sefi; ja ik moet volgende week weer naar mijn therapeut toe waarvoor ik ook voor hyperventilatie liep zal der met haar ook nog wel over hebben. 

@ agnes; misschien kan dat het ook wel zijn, want ik drink ook meestal net wel net niet een liter drinken.

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte met de stress meid!!
Stress hebben is zéér frusti en vervelend!!

Zorg voor voldoende drinken; thee,water, vruchtensappen,etc.
Pas echter op met cola,koffie en andere caffeïnebevattende dranken; die geven enkel maar méér stress en gejaagdheid!
Vermijd ook suikers!

Héél veel sterkte en hou ons op de hoogte ok?
Dikke knuff Ag Xx

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Dank je wel,
ik zal op het drinken gaan letten al is dat wel moeilijk, want hoe shitter ik mij voel hoe minder ik eet en drink, en tsja stress me dokter zei het ook al van je moet der nu echt wel wat aan gaan doen, das ook wel zo maar das zoo moeilijk he! Bedoel loop wel bij een hulpverlener maar heb vorig jaar hele slechte ervaring met hulpverleners gehad en nouja nu ben ik het vertrouwen in een hulpverlener kwijt geraakt zeg maar, dus vindt het nu wel moeilijk om vertrouwen in me nieuwe hulpverlener te krijgen. Terwijl deze man die ik nu heb echt heel erg tof is! :Big Grin:  Maarja stress hebben is kut maar ik voel me nog meer depressief worden :Frown:  das helemaal niet top :Frown:  :Frown:  voel me precies als een ander half jaar geleden bah bah bah

Zal jullie wel op de hoogte houden! Zal wel es een keertje wat dagboeken berichten schrijven, misschien helpt schrijven ook wel

Liefs,

----------


## dotito

@Dolfijnjorien,

Je kan dat ook krijgen van onder een zonnebank te gaan zonder een brilletje op te zetten,dat heeft een oogarts mij vroeger verteld.

En van hyperventilatie kan je dat ook krijgen die zwarte vlekken.Ik heb die vlekken nog steeds als ik zeer vermoeid ben of gespannen.

Sterkte meid!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

@dotito 

Dank je wel!!

hi onder de zonnebank lig ik nooit heb ik overigens ook geen tijd voor, ja miss komt et idd ook wel van hyperventilatie wantte mijn bloeddruk was normaal alleen mijn pols was wel weer te snel, moet volgende week ook weer naar een therapeut toe voor me ademhaling zal der ook es met haar over hebben, alhoewel ik ook wel denk dat et puur stress is, op et moment gaat het nm niet zo goed hierotjes, en ver ben ik zo uitgeput als de pest bah:

----------

